
Internet of Elephants #HackForWildlife Nov 14-15 - mmainil
http://www.internetofelephants.com/events/
======
mmainil
You are all invited. 100+ registered tech and wildlife leaders participants
already! Nov 14-15 2015 in Chicago. This #HackForWildlife is going to be a
blast. For prospective participants:
[http://www.internetofelephants.com/events/](http://www.internetofelephants.com/events/)
or help us trend! For Press: www.internetofelephants.com/press

